# Grafxwerks Trunklid Overlay



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Im away from home and ive uploaded the pics via my blackberry. Let me know if the pictures didnt turn out too good and/or you cannot view them. I will be home late afternoon tommorow and would be more then happy to post better pics of the overlays. 

Thanks,
CHEVYCRUZE RS


----------



## JNovak56 (Apr 13, 2011)

I like the Chevrolet on the chrome. Have you tested the overlay in the auto car wash and power-spray?


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

ALL of graxwerks decals and overlays are made with quality. I put on the RS decals, taillight tints,ecotec decals and bowtie chevy overlay on my Cruze ( from grafxwerks.com ) and I must say they still all look brand new. Water does not make them come off or fade them or discolor them. As long as you install them on a nice hot sunny day, then after you have installed make your car bake in the sun.....your decals will never come off. Great quality parts thats why I deal with grafxwerks plus there so easy to install. Recommend you have an extra set of hands when you install.  

Any other questions and I will be more then happy to answer

CHEVYCRUZE RS


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Ive washed my car with a power washer and all the decals are still on my car still looking brand new. So there is nothing to worry about when washing your Cruze. Visit Grafxwerks.com and take a look at everything they offer for the Cruze.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

P.S. what part of TDOT are you from? 
Im in the Woodbridge area. :1poke:



JNovak56 said:


> I like the Chevrolet on the chrome. Have you tested the overlay in the auto car wash and power-spray?


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

That's a slick looking decal...I like the Chevrolet lettering, it's different.
Now to figure on what overlays to go on the front and rear emblems of a Cryatal Red Tintcoat...any suggestions? I knew what I was going to do to my Imperial Blue, but we all know how that worked out!


----------



## bvbull200 (Jul 18, 2011)

They appear to be of good quality, but my are they big. It seems counter-intuitive to the idea of "debadging" the car.

If they came that way from the factory, I wouldn't bother changing it, but I don't think it is an improvement over stock or "debadged".

Last bit of constructive criticism, put the bowtie back on until you are ready to get the hole filled.

All that said, you are quite the ambitious person when it comes to changing the look of your car, for better or for worse. It is certainly a benefit to the rest of us so we don't have to be the guinea pig.


----------



## GrafxWerks (Feb 23, 2011)

I actually like the "CHEVROLET" cut-out more than I thought I would. Its a bit big though; I think I will shrink it down a bit.

Looking forward to better pics


----------



## Senistr (Jul 28, 2011)

I actually thinking about ordering one with a black background...with the word "Senistr" center alligned all around in red....That's usually my nickname in everything haha


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Awesome way to cover up the chrome, on a side question, can we get pics and details on that exhaust tail?


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

I have a big project for the back of my car so I wanted to test out diffeent things before I change my look of the car. The rear is gunna look totally different then any cruze out there. You just have to wait bvbull.And I actually like the big lettering it doesnt bother me at all, in fact, if I were to order them again, maybe even bigger
Once again, just wait till im done with the back of my car. SERIOUS CHANGES!

And once im done, you can tell me how much you like it :th_coolio:






bvbull200 said:


> They appear to be of good quality, but my are they big. It seems counter-intuitive to the idea of "debadging" the car.
> 
> If they came that way from the factory, I wouldn't bother changing it, but I don't think it is an improvement over stock or "debadged".
> 
> ...


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Yeah for sure Shawn. Im heading back home tommorow from a work trip but I will take a bunch of pics and details of the tip. I purchased it to go along with a little something something. :th_coolio: I got a big project for my Cruze Shawn. 




shawn672 said:


> Awesome way to cover up the chrome, on a side question, can we get pics and details on that exhaust tail?


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Any idea if you are going to include custom text in the trunklid overlay. If you make the cut outs smaller let me know I will try it out for people to see how it is. Thanks Ryan! 

CHEVYCRUZE RS



GrafxWerks said:


> I actually like the "CHEVROLET" cut-out more than I thought I would. Its a bit big though; I think I will shrink it down a bit.
> 
> Looking forward to better pics


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Good job!!!! I would have never thought of that!


----------



## Caballero777 (Jun 20, 2011)

Looks Great!


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks guys, Grafxwerks did an amazing job once again. In real person this decal looka awsome. Ive gotten a lot of compliments with this decal installed.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Some more pictures of the trunklid overlay by Grafxwerks.com.


----------



## Senistr (Jul 28, 2011)

I still wanna know if they can make one with an all black background with red lettering of "Senistr" centered on it


----------



## JNovak56 (Apr 13, 2011)

Chevycruze RS:
I'm at Harbourfront in Toronto, in Harbour Square. (York & Queens Quay) Directly south of the ACC.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> In real person this decal looka awsome.


I couldn't help hearing the stereotypical Asian accent in my head when I read this, lol. I think it was the typo that did it for me, hehehe.


----------



## Senistr (Jul 28, 2011)

rofl you're right...i did it in my head without thinkin bout it haha


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Harbourfrount eh? ahah, Im usually in that area during the day. 




JNovak56 said:


> Chevycruze RS:
> I'm at Harbourfront in Toronto, in Harbour Square. (York & Queens Quay) Directly south of the ACC.


----------



## Eightbelow (Mar 16, 2011)

Wow, that looks great


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks Eightbelow, I think it looks really good. I even like the size of writing. People were complaining it was too big, but I like it!





Eightbelow said:


> Wow, that looks great


----------

